# Sandie's new toy (AKA: milk jug!)



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I already put this in a reply on another thread but thought I would share with the "horse videos" community ;-) Sandie's new homemade toy, a milk jug with holes in the bottom and grain & treats inside, went up in her stall today.

But it was sure difficult keeping her attention on the toy while I was standing there with my pockets smelling like treats!! lol





 
PS - I apologize for the dark, grainy picture...this was taken in her stall with nothing but a little natural light, with my digital camera...so it's not that high quality!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That is too cute!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

aww she wants to eat the camera! our one horse did that to one of the girls. She had pockets that smelled like treats and he tried to find them.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

lol she's such a riot!  today when i went to see her, i was showing her how the treats would come out the top, so she was trying to bite it and hold it upside down! 

then i got this idea...since she's stuck in her stall for another week or so on stall rest, i thought we would learn some tricks! so i'm teaching her to "shake" with her front right leg -- i tap her shoulder while standing in front of her and she raises her leg like she's shaking hands with me LOL! It's actually working -- after 1 night, she's already getting the idea! we'll see if she remembers tomorrow...OH the things people like me do with their horses when they're bored and can't ride hahaha! 

I'm sure some people would think teaching a horse to shake is ridiculous but i think it's just funny and cute! (I'm sure when i walk in front of her and she kicks me someday bc she's trying to shake i'll change my mind lol!) but until then, it's cute!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I am not sure about the jug but she sure does have a pretty face.


----------

